

Qt app platform up and running on Palm Pre - megaman821
http://www.precentral.net/qt-app-platform-and-running-palm-pre

======
joezydeco
Okay, _when_ did Nokia decide Qt is going to be pronounced "Cute"? At Mobile
World Congress? Earlier?

I've been working with Qt for 5 years now and I never heard anyone call it
anything other than "Que Tee", including Trolltech reps. And I'm gonna keep it
that way, dadgum it!

~~~
wmf
That's been going on for a long time:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Qt_(framework)&...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Qt_\(framework\)&oldid=14602299)

